
The future of data scienceis JavaScript and WebAssembly - rob-blackbourn
https://rob-blackbourn.github.io/blog/datascience/data/science/webassembly/wasm/array/arrays/javascript/c/dataframe/2020/06/13/datascience-javascript.html
======
rob-blackbourn
I've been looking at how we might use JavaScript and WebAsembly to create a
data science environment.

